

Ask HN: Where I can get free data? - matysanchez

I am looking to create some examples with D3, and I need some free data.<p>For example: historical price of oil, weather in X city, etc.<p>Is there any website with tons of free data?
======
mindcrime
[http://datasets.reddit.com](http://datasets.reddit.com)

[http://opendata.reddit.com](http://opendata.reddit.com)

[http://www.quora.com/Data-Visualization/What-are-some-
intere...](http://www.quora.com/Data-Visualization/What-are-some-interesting-
public-datasets-to-visualize?share=1)

[http://www.quora.com/Where-can-I-find-large-datasets-open-
to...](http://www.quora.com/Where-can-I-find-large-datasets-open-to-the-
public?share=1)

[http://www.bea.gov/](http://www.bea.gov/)

[http://www.data.gov/](http://www.data.gov/)

[http://academictorrents.com/](http://academictorrents.com/)

[https://snap.stanford.edu/data/](https://snap.stanford.edu/data/)

------
taurenk
Here's a good spot if your looking for some US Healthcare data:

[http://www.cms.gov/Research-Statistics-Data-and-
Systems/](http://www.cms.gov/Research-Statistics-Data-and-Systems/)

------
maxerickson
EIA has all sorts of data sets focused on energy:

[http://www.eia.gov/](http://www.eia.gov/)

------
matysanchez
Nice links you share with me. Thank you everybody!

------
danso
For climate data, the U.S. NOAA is probably the go-to stop:

[http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/cdo-web/](http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/cdo-web/)

I know lots of other data sources, but don't feel it's worth your while for me
to list them...just because data exists somewhere doesn't mean that it's easy
to understand and/or easy to publish...but I can point you to a couple of
places where you can talk to others and get advice on it:

The OpenData StackExchange:
[http://opendata.stackexchange.com/](http://opendata.stackexchange.com/)

And the datasets subreddit:
[http://reddit.com/r/datasets](http://reddit.com/r/datasets)

And of course, there is the visualization subreddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful](http://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful)

